# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам домашний кинотеатр Soni

## SouL-L

Продам домашний кинотеатр Soni с документами, санбуфер, центральная колонка, усилитель, 4 акустические колонки, пульт управления, провода. В рабочем и отличном состоянии. Таирова. 2700грн

----------

